

What is the best Linux distro for web dev? - QuasiPreneur


======
zeeone
To me web dev is all about customizing your work environment. Having said
that, I recommend Arch Linux, because of its simplicity and high degree of
customization. Starting and stopping daemons, i.e. MySQL, Mongo, Redis, etc is
very straight forward. The Arch repositories, including AUR have every
possible development tool you can think of, so you won't have to compile
anything from source.

------
cdvonstinkpot
Ubuntu LTS variants allow the creation of 'PPA' repos of your own, so you can
use apt-get for your own software.

You upload a source file & it makes a package out of it for you.

<https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA>

~~~
shuzchen
You can pretty much make a package for any distro on the planet to be
installed using the default package manager. This isn't unique to Ubuntu LTS.

------
shuzchen
The best distro for web dev is the one that most closely matches your
production server.

------
QuasiPreneur
thanks! I'll look into these.

